# More vanzolinii anyone? :)



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is my group from Sean. They are F1's that he imported from Harald Divvoson in Europe. They were supposed to be half grown but they look pretty big to me, very close to adult size. Hopefully I have a male and female out of the three. As others have stated, they are pretty bold and were foraging in their new viv within not too long. 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice looking frogs there! Every time someone posts pics of their vanzo's, it makes me want them even more. Maybe sometime in the future I can do that! 

-Matt


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

raises hand...jealous. they are gorgeous. do you have any other shots of these guys? Maybe we might be able to help determine sex for you? sean also sent me some quins that really do look more adult, a 1.2 i believe. I love the way vanz looks. They are next on my list when i get the room in order. Congrats. kristy


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Kristy,
If I had to guess I would say I have 1.2. Sean sexed out a pair and the third looked female to Ben and I. I doubt more pics will help much, there is not a whole lot to distinguish them by at this point.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Beautiful! I am curious to know what size enclosure you are keeping them in. I am keeping my group in an 18x18x24 Exo I am hoping to have success breeding them in. Could you maybe post a pic?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

well thats awesome. at any rate. they are gorgeous. congratulations. 
kristy


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Beautiful! I am curious to know what size enclosure you are keeping them in. I am keeping my group in an 18x18x24 Exo I am hoping to have success breeding them in. Could you maybe post a pic?


I am keeping mine in a standard 55 gallon with lots of leaf litter and a few broms and film canisters. I can get some pics up soon.


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are awesome... Won't get tired of looking at pictures of them!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! Great looking frogs! The more pics I see of these guys the more I want them, and the more I want them the more I want a job, lol.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Brian, I hope that you did get a male in the mix. The Vanzo's throw female heavy. I also have mine in about a 5ogal or so (custom acrylic tank), and they are a 1.3. My group lays 2-6 egg cluches on the back side of alocasia leaves and on the tip of brom leaves as well(usually in a place almost impossible to pull them)lol . Good luck with them, they are by far one of my favorite thumbs because of there fearlessness, i was in my tank today trimming back some plants and looked down to find two of them courting on glass of my watch, like i said they are fearless. 
Charles


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

almazan said:


> Brian, I hope that you did get a male in the mix. The Vanzo's throw female heavy. I also have mine in about a 5ogal or so (custom acrylic tank), and they are a 1.3. My group lays 2-6 egg cluches on the back side of alocasia leaves and on the tip of brom leaves as well(usually in a place almost impossible to pull them)lol . Good luck with them, they are by far one of my favorite thumbs because of there fearlessness, i was in my tank today trimming back some plants and looked down to find two of them courting on glass of my watch, like i said they are fearless.
> Charles


How long have you been working with them Almazan? Is there much aggression amongst your females? Any special husbandry techniques you have learned would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm so glad these are becoming more available. Hopefully you folks that have invested in them can start producing so that even more people(but especially me )can enjoy them. Thanks for sharing pics!

Chris


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Do they have white eggs like imis? Would you say that they act very similar to imis?
I'm just trying to get a feel for these guys.
-Mark


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

lol no wonder why I wasnt able to get any everyone on here so far has gotten trio's or quads. It was only 26 in the whole shipment and Im sure sean held back a few pairs...on the bright side they all looked adult size and hopefully will produce for some of you guys pretty soon.


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

markbudde said:


> Do they have white eggs like imis? Would you say that they act very similar to imis?
> I'm just trying to get a feel for these guys.
> -Mark


I can't speak on egg color(yet  ) , but I would say they act like standard lamasi.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs guys, keep those pics coming!!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

MD_Frogger said:


> How long have you been working with them Almazan? Is there much aggression amongst your females? Any special husbandry techniques you have learned would be greatly appreciated.


I have had them since early March, (mine are not from Sean Stewart's Import, but another very trusted breeders imports)I have seen virtually no female on female aggression. So far they have been breeding with out any extra help from me, i just made sure there was plenty of ground and vertical space, lots of leaf litter and broms, film canisters just in case. I have noticed that when there is not a male in the group they are very shy when a positive male is added they are the boldest of all of the thumbs i have bred. Very similar in temperament to my standard Lamasii vs imitators. Mine call pretty much all day and night taking only a few hours off for sleep at night. Hope this helps let me know if you have any other questions.
Charles


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

The eggs are white-grey.
An other note. I've read that you can have three females on one male and if you introduce them all in the same time they work together like a family. Meaning the females all work together laying feeders eggs even though the eggs aren't heres.
Since I keep them 1-1 I can't say anything on this observation, but it sure sounds interesting.

All best, Ron
On the pict some of the offspring


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, very neat looking frogs. 

Ron, do the legs become more blue with age? I noticed that of your 4 frogs, the biggest one had blue legs and the other 3 were more gray. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

hi guys, although i have a pair myself this video is not mine, something i found whilst browsing, it will give you some insight into breeding behaviour and the color of the eggs.

hope it helps!  


Ranitomeya vanzolinii - Laichakt - My Video - Motore di ricerca video Truveo


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Mike, I don't think so.
All my mature have more grey then blue-ish legs.
Ron


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of my proven male, he moved just as the shutter was closing.
Charles


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Brian et al,

Do you find these guys to have a preference for vertical or horizontal enclosures? Or does it not matter? I'm thinking of setting up a 40 vert for a group.


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't had mine very long, but mine are amongst the leaf litter for most of the day time and sometimes in the broms. They usually sleep in the brom axils.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Wow, very stunning. As others have already stated, it's great to see these begin to get a foothold.


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

nburns said:


> Wow, very stunning. As others have already stated, it's great to see these begin to get a foothold.


i couldn't agree more... this species is most definitely on my "must acquire" list. shockingly interesting, and beautiful frog! the video which was posted which documented the courting behavior was amazing!!!!


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet frogs I got to get me some one day


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool, I really need to get some of these.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

They are simply wonderful little frogs.


----------

